# Man U helpline...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Manchester United have set up a helpline for fans who are troubled by
their current form.

The number is 0800 10 10 10

Calls charged at peak rate for overseas users/home counties dwellers

Once again the number is... 0800 won nothing won nothing won nothing


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Kell said:


> Manchester United have set up a helpline for fans who are troubled by
> their current form.
> 
> The number is 0800 10 10 10


Apparently this number has been inundated with calls and was jamming their switchboard so city are allowing fans to use their line too, the number is....

0800 41 41 41

that's, 0800 four-one, four-one, four one......

H


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Ho ho you lot should be treading the boards.

The 0800 10 10 10 line has been open for years for fans of teams such as Newcastle and Man City.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Ho ho you lot should be treading the boards.
> 
> The 0800 10 10 10 line has been open for years for fans of teams such as Newcastle and Man City.


Why do we need counciling when we dont win? we never win we just support our local team rather than glory hunti :wink: ng


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Ho ho you lot should be treading the boards.
> ...


Just did a bit of digging, in 1991 Newcastles _average_ league attendance was 16,879. 10 years later, in 2001 it had jumped to 51,309.

My maths tells me that is an average increase of over 34000 per game.

Comparing this with MUFC, Forgetting 1993 (when the ground was being redeveloped) our lowest post war average attendance in the league was in 1988, 39,152, when we hadn't won the league for 21 years. Compare that with now, average 67,602, a difference of 28,450.

Now I would never say that we don't have more than our share of gloryhunters, but I won't stand by while revisionist plastic geordies post outrageous claims of loyalty, when in 1992, for a Full Members Cup match (ie a first team game), only 2,028 "loyal" geordies turned out. Were you one of them?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Plastic Geordies never heard that one before  
No I wasnt one of them working awayat the time ,but if Man U were ever outside the top flight how would their attendances suffer :!:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Plastic Geordies never heard that one before
> No I wasnt one of them working awayat the time ,but if Man U were ever outside the top flight how would their attendances suffer :!:


Oh dear you really don't know your history do you?

In 1974/75 we were in division 2, and averaged 48,389

But don't let me stop you justifying your "we're Geordies, not gloryhunters" mantra. Please go ahead, but lets deal in facts.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Carlos said:


> In 1974/75 we were in division 2, and averaged 48,389
> 
> Please go ahead, but lets deal in facts.


Ok then, lets....in 1975/6 after you (man u) got promoted the gate went up to 54,750 so no glory hunters there clearly.

Fact is, when a team is doing well, the gate will go up. Man U get's labeled due to the fact that they have been marketed globally, so when I go on holiday to far and distant places and tell people I live near manchester, the next thing they say is 'man u' or 'david beckham'. Most man u fans don't live in manchester, but lets face it, their not based in manchester so it's probably quite apt! Newcastle, on the other hand are based in Newcastle and their fans are mainly locals given these two facts, we don't do to badly.

H

P.S. did the little jokes touch a nerve??


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > In 1974/75 we were in division 2, and averaged 48,389
> ...


If you actually read what I said instead of posting the usual banal crap about our ground not being in Manchester (its in Trafford, but less than 3 miles from the city centre) and most Man Utd fans not being from Manchester (true, but this does not mean there are no Man Utd fans in Manchester) you'd see that I freely admit we have gloryhunters, I see them at every home game. I never said otherwise.

Its nice of you to post that a promotion year brought only another 6,000 through our gates.

*However when is someone going to explain where the missing 34,000 Geordies came from?* (_I have bolded the question just to make sure you can't miss it._) Did they all return home after "working away". How fortunate that this coincided with Kevin's revolution.

Q. When is a gloryhunter not a gloryhunter
A. When he's dressed in black and white stripes and has an incomprehensible accent.

Oh, and touched a nerve? Maybe a little, but a tired nerve, fed up of the same old arguments being trotted out by wannabe rivals.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Carlos said:


> *However when is someone going to explain where the missing 34,000 Geordies came from?*


No doubt they came due to KK, he was popular as a player and brought back a lot of confidence in the team.



Carlos said:


> Q. When is a gloryhunter not a gloryhunter
> A. When he's dressed in black and white stripes and has an incomprehensible accent.


Juventus??

H

must read posts properly before replying
must read posts properly before replying
must read posts properly before replying
must read posts properly before replying
must read posts properly before replying
must read posts properly before replying
must read posts properly before replying
must read posts properly before replying
must read posts properly before replying
must read posts properly before replying

is that enough lines for you?


----------



## ty. (Feb 11, 2004)

A blip in the system (as the TT can suffer), Man U will be back to running to peak tuning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ty. (Feb 11, 2004)

I had the 'privelige' to travel to the majority of games during the season Man U got relegated, I live in London.... Call that Glory Hunting.
Loyal Supporters more like, its more the fact, jealousy by Football Club cities without world recognition, is hard to accept. 
Off to the USA Tour.......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dont forget we added extra seats a couple of years back from 35kto 52k so that account for 17k of glory hunters who couldn't get in


----------

